# A1 Coffee



## crowstone68

Any comments?


----------



## trendyart

Just recently purchased two boxes of coffee side chocolate bars from A1 Coffee. We purchased them end of july 11 & sell by date is Sep 11. Rang them explaining that the chocolate no longer tasted like chocolate, due to only 1 month left. Bloke said load of rubbish chocolate doesn't lose flavor, wouldn't return them. Said to post 2 samples back and he would send to manufacturer to check them.

I don't think its rocket science A1 coffee, just think there shirking customer service. Wont be purchasing again - really rude...


----------



## thomss

I ordered a grinder earlier in the week, it arrived the next day in perfect condition.

no problem at all.

Thomas


----------



## dwalsh1

Brought a superjolly 18months ago from this company. Guy called David was really polite but having said that I then brought a s/s knock box that was scratched when arrived. Sent back and lost money on shipping.


----------



## crowstone68

Hi - I'm the person you spoke with on the phone and I'd like to respectfully correct what you have said. You purchased the product in June, meaning you had 3 months before the 'best before date', not 1 month. I didn't say 'load of rubbish', I took the time to explain to you politely that the products were still perfectly useable and within date by some way. I was never rude to you and have *never* been rude to a customer - this is not how we do business. If I remember correctly, you were more interested in pointing out that we should have given you a 50% discount that anything else. I offered to have the product checked by the manufacturer but you declined.

If you are going to publicly declare that a small business treated you badly, could you at least be accurate with the facts please. From our conversation, I suspect nothing other than a big discount was going to be satifactory.

Kind regards

David


----------



## 20Eyes

trendyart said:


> Just recently purchased two boxes of coffee side chocolate bars from A1 Coffee. We purchased them end of july 11 & sell by date is Sep 11. Rang them explaining that the chocolate no longer tasted like chocolate, due to only 1 month left. Bloke said load of rubbish chocolate doesn't lose flavor, wouldn't return them. Said to post 2 samples back and he would send to manufacturer to check them.
> 
> I don't think its rocket science A1 coffee, just think there shirking customer service. Wont be purchasing again - really rude...


Am I missing something here? You bought some chocolate bars that were at least two months within their sell buy date and yet you claim the product had somehow gone so bad it didn't even taste like chocolate - despite being WELL within the manufacturer's specified sell by date?

I'm no chocolate expert, but most products of that nature can be consumed for several months after the sell buy date has expired and still be in perfect condition as long as they've been stored correctly.


----------



## BobR1

From my experience writing for a well know food and beverage magazine in Thailand, chocolate also tastes terrible if stored in the fridge for too long or too cold a temp regardless of date. Higher the cocoa content the more it loses its taste.


----------



## BobR1

Damn it, i'm replying to old posts!


----------

